# a little help



## wyvern (Oct 22, 2007)

Can anyone help me with an essay?
Theme: The meaning of literature?
Any help will be usefull...
Thank you... :idea:


----------



## Leigh Doughty (Oct 22, 2007)

Well, what does literature mean to you?


----------



## JohnN (Oct 23, 2007)

What sort of help, you need to be more specific?


----------



## winner (Oct 29, 2007)

*A journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step*

Look up the meaning of the word 'literature' in the dictionary and begin from there. Then move on and expand it out, eventually making it more personal and answering the question, like the other post asked, what does literature mean to you. :thumbr:


----------



## Olly Buckle (Oct 29, 2007)

This should really be in critique and advise. Check out the thread I have just started in debate, it might give you a line.


----------



## Eman (Oct 30, 2007)

You know what would be really cool? If you were to explore the way the meaning of literature changed as humanity evolved. You know, from been something a hundred percent religious in nature to the point of making the book themselves holy ( Tora, the book of going forth by day, the Koran ), to been the meaning of sublimity, and from a way to keep everyday records ( the Elphantine letters ) to the means by which the human mind reached today complex meanings.
This is what I mean:
Remorseless, treacherous, lecherous, kind less villain. What did the words exactly mean? He only half new. But their magic was strong and went on rumbling in his head, and somehow it was as though he had never really hated Pope before; never really hated him because he had never been able to say how much he hated him. But now he had these words, these words like drums and singing and magic. These words and their strange, strange story . . . they gave him reason for hating Pope; and they made his hatred more real; they even made Pope more real. 
( Brave New World, Chapter 8 )


----------

